# Sign Sign everywhere a sign.



## Battou (Feb 7, 2008)

I got my signs

Reviews
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101738 - Story 

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102331 - Images

Results
















Three signs in total spanning the entire intersection, I win.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 7, 2008)

Yay :cheer: for you!
So your taking action did bear fruit after all! No more pick-up being parked in the path of the school busses any more  (well, that had been towed a while ago, as their first action in reply to your showing them the problem in your photos, right?). More safety for the school children. GOOD.


----------



## Battou (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, we (My self and four or five moms that moniter that bus stop as well as the bus drivers) have been going at this for years. Finally I took the pictures and went to the the head of the city department of public works in person. He knows me, and knows that when I actually walk into his office I am not a happy camper as we have had issues in the past. He knows full well that I don't tolerate slacking when it comes down to saftey issues and he'll do what needs to be done.

In this case bring it to the attention of the city councel so they could actually _see_ the problem as opposed to just hearing about it.

The ensuing fine for violation could be a bit stiffer but no matter, there is a sign in place now and athe police can act on it on sight with out hesitation.


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 7, 2008)

that is awesome...  wish every corner had someone like you...  WTG!!!!


----------

